# Brown Trout Crazy



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Fished two different waters this weekend - the first was Joe's Valley on Saturday morning. High winds chased me off the lake after only an hour and a half of fishing, but the few times that I landed decent casts in the gusts I got decent sized fish - splake and cutthroat.

Then Sunday saw me hit a local little creek for brown trout, and I caught a decent sized one. I hear rumors all the time of 8 pound browns in there, so catching something in the 15 inch range finally was rewarding. Maybe there is a hawg in there, but I'm still not certain.

Anyways, here's a link to my blog to read the trip report http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-lazy-fishing-weekend.html

I'd post pics, but they're all kinda huge and are formatted better on my blog.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like fun. Cool little creek with the browns.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, that creek has usually stumped me for the last few years. I finally figured out it's secrets - gotta hit it late in the afternoon and a size 2 gold Blue Fox is the real deal on that trickle of water.


----------

